# Project TT Coupe: ECU Upgrade and Dyno Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As we sat down and put together the original plan for our TT project series, one of the first items on the list was to get a baseline dyno graph of the car so that we could evaluate the effectiveness of all future modifications that we were planning based against this baseline. Of course, not everything goes as planned. In fact, it was our intent to run our baseline dyno results as our second segment for Project TT back in June 2005.
* Full Story *


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

i love these articles! Great job everyone!


----------



## Apok451 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: ECU Upgrade and Dyno Testing ([email protected])*

Wicked! That just makes up my mind. Im definatly having the GIAC chip put in my 225Q. Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: ECU Upgrade and Dyno Testing (Apok451)*

i bought a brand new TT 225 in Nov. '02. I chipped it that week. 
well a couple weeks later as i crested the 1100 mile mark, i got a ticket for doing 135 in a 70...........so i don't know if i'd always describe this product as a *good* product.







that was a bad, bad day! 
i had 40k when i put on my Del Rio stg III turbo kit. up to that point, my car NEVER gave me any problems. the software simply rules!!!!! actually i haven't had any problems with it since either.........probably because the stg III uses Giac!!!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_i love these articles! Great job everyone!

Thanks! Believe me - this story SHOULD have run back in July of 05 not May of 06. However, as I said in the article - I sure did learn a hell of alot and I have Jeff Moss, Steve Schwing and others to thank for helping me figure it all out.


----------



## ttechniques (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: ECU Upgrade and Dyno Testing (M this 1!)*

giac http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for me too!


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

great article, giac in all my cars


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

now if only we can get a chip shootout with the Dahlback chip vs the other more "reasonably" priced chips.


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

Very nice article. I cannot wait until the next update, because I am looking into a catback for now and would like to see the figures. 
Adam


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

yeah.. i really want to see what effect a Neuspeed intake will have (already proven to flow the best http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ind...s.htm) and the effect of other things..like intercoolers, on the chipped car. I think they should make a big difference. I dyno'd at 196hp and 216ft/tq with nothing but the ECS Hvalve and the P-Flo intake...So, i'm very interested in seeing the difference little things like that would make on a chipped car, since it will give me an idea of how my car should be performing once i get a boost controller in....I love the article too. I love that it thoroughly explained the story and didn't jump to the conclusion.I'm also glad u guys did it on a 4wd dyno..good Job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd love to see more TT write ups


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

you guys have to see this new Evolutions intake system they made for my TT. thing is SICK!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_you guys have to see this new Evolutions intake system they made for my TT. thing is SICK!

any Pics?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

just posted it on Audiworld


----------

